# Wall mount watch display case build



## nj02vette

Don't post much here, mainly a lurker and buyer. But I though some might be interested in my build.

I have a lot of watches, and had several cases, but wanted something that could hold all of them at once (at least until I add to the collection....), and make it easy to chose between them.

Desktop cases were out, as it would be too big and they don't really sell them that size anyway. Also, I wanted to free up some nightstand space.
So I decided on wall mount. Number of wall mount cases sold in retail. Zero, or at least what I could find. So I set out to build my own. The problem with wall mount is you need to have the pockets in the grid have a very tight friction fit on the watch pillows, otherwise they'd just fall out.

So here's some pictures of my build. Settled on making the case for 60. Bought the watch pillows, but built everything else. Sorry for the pic quality, but just snapped some quick cell pics as I was doing things.

Enjoy and in WUS style, let me know your thoughts.

Here's the grid. I had to be precise with the cuts. So I notched all the wood (Poplar), covered in fabric and assembled. Pillows fit perfectly. :thumbs: Note: the outer pieces weren't attached in case I had to do some adjusting to get things to fit. That's why they may appear a bit misaligned. 


Built the outer box using Maple. Here I'm test fitting the grid into the box. Corners were done using an edgelock router bit that cuts a boss and groove. WTH, it even came out square!


Here's the outer box with the door. Installed a piece of scratch resistant acrylic. Used dowels for the corners of the door.


Closer look at the box. You can see the protective film over the acrylic.  This is before I spent hours sanding.


Staining and polyurethane. Plus a huge mess in the garage. Still need to clean up.


Trimmed some fabric for the back, and installed the grid. 


Completed cabinet, hung on the wall and watches installed.


So what does WUS think?


----------



## TGE

nj02vette said:


> So what does WUS think?


Wow.

Outstanding work, looks very clean and the fact you did it yourself makes in 10x better in my eyes.

So what we're seeing on the front is an acrylic-faced hinged door that opens to the side? Really looks great.


----------



## ASCND

That turned out great for a wall mount. To bounce ideas, perhaps if you would like (and to your taste) to add possibly a glass panel or cover to protect the watches? Great craftsmanship might I add. 

Cheers,
David


----------



## watchma

Like , but you should do a box version of it too for say 1/2 the quantity , I would buy 

How did you do your notching accurately ? and with what equipment?


----------



## nj02vette

ASCND said:


> That turned out great for a wall mount. To bounce ideas, perhaps if you would like (and to your taste) to add possibly a glass panel or cover to protect the watches? Great craftsmanship might I add.
> 
> Cheers,
> David


There is a piece of plexiglass (acrylic) in the door.



watchma said:


> Like , but you should do a box version of it too for say 1/2 the quantity , I would buy
> 
> How did you do your notching accurately ? and with what equipment?


PITA. You should see my scrap pile. LOL. I have a decent table saw that also has a router attachment.

But I notched using a dado blade on a table saw. Set a fence up, and then ran all the vertical stock through. Reset the fence for the next notch, and so on. Same for the horizontal pieces.

Tried using a router bit and plunging but that was a disaster. Overall it wasn't that bad with the dado blade.

For the corners of the outer box, used an edgelock router bit to cut the miter and provide a tounge and groove that give a stronger joint. That was also a PITA as I wanted to stop short of the edge, otherwise you'd see the joint. So I had to set up a fence, plunge into the edge and route it. Not that bad, but Maple is hard and can be tricky unless your cutters are sharp. Rabit cut the rear, so the plywood panel in the rear insets. Overall, it's pretty strong.


----------



## nj02vette

Forgot to mention, I used two mangetic catches to keep the door closed. I was going to go with a surface mount latch, but didn't find anything I liked. I like the clean design.


----------



## Bwana1

Looks good, that's a lot of watches 

I've been making Custom furniture for years, my Father was a Master cabinet maker. It's far easier to set up a jig on a radial arm saw, notching the dado cuts for each row....exactly in the same place. Moving the saw blade, instead of the wood makes for precise cutting.....clamp 5 pieces together, cut them all at the same time. Then flip the jig making opposing dado cuts in the side....allowing then to interlock like a jigsaw puzzle.

Then cut the rabbet cuts in the side plates, for each shelf to rest in....you could also shiplap the joints.


----------



## little big feather

That's cool...Nice collection too! Place for 60 watches!


----------



## Nokie

Very nice and very creative. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## RegF

That is seriously awesome!

i did find a commercial wall one, but only online.

My fear is that heavy watch heads will drag the watches out when you open the door

You mention that it was "friction" that keeps them in

Just what do you mean by that?

Has anything tried to leap out yet?


----------



## nj02vette

RegF said:


> That is seriously awesome!
> 
> i did find a commercial wall one, but only online.
> 
> My fear is that heavy watch heads will drag the watches out when you open the door
> 
> You mention that it was "friction" that keeps them in
> 
> Just what do you mean by that?
> 
> Has anything tried to leap out yet?


The watch pillows fit tightly into the slots, holding the watches securely. No, I haven't had anything shift, it holds things nicely. And I have some pretty big (>50mm) and heavy watches and it hasn't been an issue.


----------



## lactardjosh

This looks nice.

I especially like the Phillies watch gracing the top row.


----------



## acejacksingh

Alvinbrown said:


> Honestly, that's a very sweet wall mount watch case.
> Have you ever though of making and selling ?
> I will be interested to purchase.


agreed. I wouldn't need so many slots, the craftsmanship looks great!


----------



## nj02vette

lactardjosh said:


> This looks nice.
> 
> I especially like the Phillies watch gracing the top row.


Phillies watch was a Father's day present from my 8yo daughter. When filling the case, she wanted it top and center. Can't say no to that. ;-)


----------



## nj02vette

Alvinbrown said:


> Honestly, that's a very sweet wall mount watch case.
> Have you ever though of making and selling ?
> I will be interested to purchase.





acejacksingh said:


> agreed. I wouldn't need so many slots, the craftsmanship looks great!


Don't know. I'd have to think about it. 
Considering it took about 2 months to do (real time, not full project time), I don't know. I'm considering it.


----------



## hsmooth

DO IT!! I'd buy one off you too.


----------



## robert01

Wow!
This is absolutely awesome work that you done. And the work process that you share through the Photos is incredible. Hope that you will do this kind of great work in future by yourself and share with us.


----------



## Vanessa

Is this available to buy ?


----------



## lastshotkid

Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrangeKx

Very nice.


----------



## orangeface

Nicely done. Probably be easier the second one as your collection grows.


----------



## avengerpenguin

This is very cool, no risk of them falling out when the door is open being mounted vertically?


----------



## Klud0925

nj02vette said:


> Don't post much here, mainly a lurker and buyer. But I though some might be interested in my build.
> 
> I have a lot of watches, and had several cases, but wanted something that could hold all of them at once (at least until I add to the collection....), and make it easy to chose between them.
> 
> Desktop cases were out, as it would be too big and they don't really sell them that size anyway. Also, I wanted to free up some nightstand space.
> So I decided on wall mount. Number of wall mount cases sold in retail. Zero, or at least what I could find. So I set out to build my own. The problem with wall mount is you need to have the pockets in the grid have a very tight friction fit on the watch pillows, otherwise they'd just fall out.
> 
> So here's some pictures of my build. Settled on making the case for 60. Bought the watch pillows, but built everything else. Sorry for the pic quality, but just snapped some quick cell pics as I was doing things.
> 
> Enjoy and in WUS style, let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Here's the grid. I had to be precise with the cuts. So I notched all the wood (Poplar), covered in fabric and assembled. Pillows fit perfectly. :thumbs: Note: the outer pieces weren't attached in case I had to do some adjusting to get things to fit. That's why they may appear a bit misaligned.
> 
> 
> Built the outer box using Maple. Here I'm test fitting the grid into the box. Corners were done using an edgelock router bit that cuts a boss and groove. WTH, it even came out square!
> 
> 
> Here's the outer box with the door. Installed a piece of scratch resistant acrylic. Used dowels for the corners of the door.
> 
> 
> Closer look at the box. You can see the protective film over the acrylic. This is before I spent hours sanding.
> 
> 
> Staining and polyurethane. Plus a huge mess in the garage. Still need to clean up.
> 
> 
> Trimmed some fabric for the back, and installed the grid.
> 
> 
> Completed cabinet, hung on the wall and watches installed.
> 
> 
> So what does WUS think?


If you are still making the 60 slot watch cabinet I am interested in buying from you!! Great work 6/8/2021


----------



## watchlover83

very nice


----------

